# REG FORCE:: CF Express Test: What Do You Do First? Cardio or Strength?



## Ruski (2 Jul 2009)

I did search and all I got was min requirements for CF Express Test:: but my question is what do you do first- do you do the shuttle run first or push ups, sit ups, hand grip and than cardio? 

Sorry if been asked but I did search "cf express test" 

Thanks


----------



## aesop081 (2 Jul 2009)

Run first


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Jul 2009)

IIRC...  RUN, GRIP, SITUPS, PUSHUPS.


----------



## Ruski (2 Jul 2009)

Do you know how much rest time do you get, after each testing --


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Jul 2009)

Virtually none.


----------



## chris_log (2 Jul 2009)

Ruski said:
			
		

> Do you know how much rest time do you get, after each testing --



Depends how many people are doing the testing and how many testers there are.


----------



## Ruski (2 Jul 2009)

Hmm okie, good to know - I got BMQ August 3rd, so I wanna run through the testing at home, just wanted to know - Thanks alot.


----------



## meni0n (2 Jul 2009)

It might depend on PSP staff. I've seen people do the run as the last component.


----------



## c4th (2 Jul 2009)

Ruski said:
			
		

> Hmm okie, good to know - I got BMQ August 3rd, so I wanna run through the testing at home, just wanted to know - Thanks alot.



Pointless.  Do what you plan to do if you fail yourself.  For example:  Run: If you can run 10KM in under an hour your cardio is plenty good enough to pass.  25 to 30 pushups is a good starting point.  I doubt anyone who has passed the first two has ever failed sit-ups.  Grip test is the grip test.  Your forearms are what they are and they are unlikely to change in the next 32 days but there are plenty of web sites on the internet that will entertain that muscle group.

Good luck, but don't sweat it.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (2 Jul 2009)

If you are really interested in the *nuts and bolts* kind of stuff as far as the "standard party line* info on the EXPRES test...

http://lists.rmc.ca/athletics/pe/EXPRES/CF_EXPRES_Operations_Manual_e.pdf


----------



## Good2Go (2 Jul 2009)

There is plenty of recovery time between "events" in the test at CFLRS.  As was said above about being able to do the distance and pushups you will be fine.     Only someone who is out-of-shape would find the pacing to be demanding.  This isn't an ironman contest; it is merely the MINIMAL fit stds for the CF.  The test is easy compared to 0500hrs PT (depending on DS).


----------



## Ruski (7 Jul 2009)

Hey thanks alot - Yeah the manual was what i was looking for hehe - but thanks I got all the information I wanted.


----------

